# open sore on son's bum cheek



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

In the past week or 2, my son has developed this open sore on his one bum cheek. I've never seen anything like it with any of children, but I've also only been CD'ing for the past 6 months. The rest of his bottom is totally normal, but right in the middle of one cheek it almost looks like he has a burn that just won't heal. Whenever he has a diaper that smells of ammonia, the sore seems to leave a little blood on the diaper, so it seems like the ammonia aggravates the situation.

(I'm in the process of dealing with the ammonia by adding vinegar to my wash routine, but I haven't gotten them all totally clean yet.)

Any thoughts on what it is? At first I thought it was just irritation, but after reading some threads on here, I'm worried that maybe it's some sort of staph infection??? I've never dealt with staph in my life, so I have no clue what to look for or how to deal with it. I also don't want to bring him in to the doctor only to have her tell me a weird rash or a burst pimple that got irritated or something really simple like that!


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a reaction of Charlie's soap, which I think I read in another post that you use. I would switch detergents ASAP.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

It does sound like staph. If you take him to the doctor they will swab it and find out if it really is. You can try using an OTC antibiotic oinbtment or something like goldenseal powder.


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Karen** 
This is a reaction of Charlie's soap, which I think I read in another post that you use. I would switch detergents ASAP.

Should I use Allen's? Charlie's and Allen's are the only detergents recommended by Fuzzi Bunz, which I use exclusively (and love). I really like Charlie's so far and will be sad to change, but will do so if that's really the answer and if it seems like Allen's is better for sensitive skin. I just don't want to buy that if I'll have the same problem, you know?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I used Charlie's for a very long time with fuzzi bunz and my DS had extrememly sensitive skin and he never got a burn from Charlie's but he did have an open sore which was staph (we got it swabbed.)

Impetigo (which is staph) is very common in the diaper area. I would recommend using something to get rid of that before switching detergents. Especially since it's just one little area. If it was a chemical burn looking rash then I might think it's a reaction to Charlie's.


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to try to treat it as staph before switching detergents. (I've been using Charlie's exclusively for 6 months now and haven't had a problem up until the past 2 weeks.)

Does anyone know if colloidal silver might treat it well? I would rather go the "natural antibiotic" route before getting a prescription if possible. Also, if I use something like colloidal silver, is it OK to have it make contact with the diapers or should I put some sort of liner in?

Oh, one more question:

If it IS staph, should I do something with my diapers to make sure there isn't any bacteria in them?


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

I had what seems to be the EXACT same thing with my daughter. we use pocket dipes and Charlies exclusively for 2 years...so I doubt it is the detergent! I tried to treat it for a week at home naturally, to no avail. I did end up taking her to the ped, it was impetigo and they gave her antibiotic cream and also oral because hers was pretty deep (probably because I waited so long to go).

Afterwards, I washed as usual, but in my hot wash I used 1/4 cup bleach in the wash...and extra rinse. No problems since.

My ped said that it just takes a tiny little cut, bug bite, irritation, etc.....and then a poop - and it can become infected like that. Go to the doc, it will be gone in a few days.

Hope this helps


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrstene* 
My ped said that it just takes a tiny little cut, bug bite, irritation, etc.....and then a poop - and it can become infected like that. Go to the doc, it will be gone in a few days.

My son had a pimple (or maybe a boil?-- I wasn't sure) on his bottom previously. I wonder if when it popped, it got some bacteria in it???

Anyway, I have an appointment scheduled with the doc for next week (she's out of town right now, unfortunately). Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## carseatqueen (Apr 14, 2008)

(I've been lurking for over a year and this is my first post. Eek!)

My son had a Staph infection and it sounds exactly the same. He's also had it come back after he scratched himself while I was changing him.

I use the cream from the Dr 1-2xs a day- usually morning, than again at night if it's not better, then the rest of the time try to change him often, let him go diaperless, and use silver. I found it healed faster that way than just using the ointment from the Dr. DS's got pretty bad the first time. Also, remember to use a liner or small piece of fabric to keep the ointment off your FBs. I usually just use one of my cloth wipes.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I waited a long time to take DS in also b/c I was doing herbal sitz bath, goldenseal powder, etc. and it didn't work.

I had to take him in twice. He was on oral abx plus and OTC antibiotic ointment and it didn't go away. I ended up having to buy a $100 presciption cream...OUCH! But it went away, finally.


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

My son's appointment was today. The open sore is impetigo and I was given a Rx cream to put on him 2x daily. For now, were using disposables with the cream both to protect our cloth diapers and so that I can try to address some very random (and hard to nail down) occasional ammonia issues in the meantime. Hopefully the sore will clear up SOON, and I'm doubly hoping that by the time we're done with the cream I'll have these diaper issues sorted out!

Thanks for all the feedback. I don't know that I would have made an appointment if it wasn't for the advice on here.


----------

